# BBQ Sauce #1 - Red Wine



## schlotz (Mar 9, 2016)

After posting both #2 Rum Sweet Heat and #3 Bourbon Orange, I was recently asked where #1 was 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Well, I haven't made this one in quite some time as the family really got to liking the other 2 better, but since John asked, here it is. BTW: the red wine needs to be a really full bodied one, ergo the Cabernet. Pinot's or Merlot's are not good substitutes. JMTC

Updated recipe 10/19/18: _changed the name to fit the recipe changes_
Updated recipe 4/19/21:_  adjusted ingredients & amounts plus added step to fortify the flavor by first reducing the wine._

*BBQ Sauce #1 - Red Wine (redefined)*

Recipe By: Matt Schlotzhauer
Serving Size: 6
Yield: ~ 2 cups

Ingredients:

1 cup red wine - dry, Cabernet
3/4 cup ketchup
1/2 cup molasses
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup soy sauce
2 tablespoons A-1® Steak Sauce
- - -
3 tablespoons brown sugar
1.5 tsp dry mustard for heat
3/4 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp ground cumin
1/2 tsp ground pepper, more for heat [optional]

Directions:

1. Place wine in a saucepan set to med-high heat and reduce in half to fortify the flavor, then add the remaining ingredients and bring to a boil for 1 minute. Watch it carefully - because the sugars can easily boil over the top!

2. Turn heat way down and let it barely simmer for 17 minutes.

3. Let sit to cool. Store in fridge sealed.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 9, 2016)

Sounds like a great recipe!

It also seems like it would be a pretty thin sauce. Am I wrong?

Al


----------



## schlotz (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Al,

I haven't had thin results from this or the other two recipes.  The 2 min boil and a 30 min simmer usually yield a thick result once cooled.

You can always simmer an additional 10 min to make it thicker.

Matt


----------



## schlotz (Mar 21, 2017)

Updated recipe


----------



## schlotz (Jun 19, 2018)

Updated and changed the name to *Red Wine Refined*


----------



## schlotz (Apr 19, 2021)

Another update, and it was worth the change!


----------

